# MAC Billing



## Partha (Aug 25, 2009)

Do we bill MAC the same way as general anesthesia:
(Base Units + Time Units + Mod Units) X Local Anesthesia CF


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 25, 2009)

we bill our macs like our regular anes claims, be sure to add the MAC modifier and a supporting diagnosis code if applicable


----------



## Partha (Aug 26, 2009)

*MAC billing*

so we need start time end time...for MAC too?


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, enter the charge as a 'regular' anesthesia charge but add the modifier QS and a diagnosis code to cover the MAC if applicable. Let me know if you need addl info and I will be glad to help.


----------



## Partha (Aug 26, 2009)

Great - thanks for confirming!


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 26, 2009)

You are most welcome!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 26, 2009)

The -G8 and -G9 modifiers are also pertinent to MAC.  If using either of these modifiers you do not report the QS.

Julie, CPC


----------

